# Good soap for eczema



## sakura1024

I think that my daughter is developing eczema, or at the very least - VERY dry skin. I want to make her some soap that might help her skin. I know oatmeal is good, but what else should I do? Would lavender or tea tree be beneficial? What base should I use? I have a lot of aloe, hemp, cocoa and mango butter plus I think some shea and goat's milk base left from a sample pack I ordered from Bramble Berry.


----------



## rileylite

Honestly I don't think soap in any form would be incredibly helpful for treating dry skin, but using a soap with a good percentage of unsaponified oils would probably help keep it from making her skin more dry. I think it would be more beneficial to make a good lotion and have her use that regularly. Also some kind of scrub to exfoliate before she used it would help it work more efficiently.


----------



## Genny

Soap won't help dry skin.  Some handmade soaps help by not stripping your skins natural oils excessively, but they don't add moisture.

How old is your daughter?  What kind of climate do you live in?  How long has she had this and do you notice if it gets worse after using or doing anything specific?

It could be just dry skin, so a lotion or solid lotion may be beneficial.  I wouldn't add any eo's or fo's to it though.  

It could be eczema, scabies, an allergy, etc  If it's really bad, I'd have the doctor take a look at it.


----------



## sakura1024

It's nothing really bad. It's kind of like dry wind burn - a little red dry patch on her wrists and the back of her arm. Any good suggestions for lotions, then?


----------



## rileylite

If you want to make it yourself, a solid lotion would probably be the easiest way to go (there's no water/emulsifying). I started a thread the other day about help for a solid lotion, here's the link: http://soapmakingforum.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=30604

Essentially though, you'd just need to have a wax(or hard oil), butter(soft oil), and liquid oil combination. You just melt them all down, add fragrance if you want, and pour it into a mold. Super simple, and will make a great lotion every time!


----------



## tjturner

I have psoriasis and use goats milk soap.  I just started making my own with melt and pour and have added pumice to one batch and oatmeal to another batch and I don't have a problem with it


----------



## supersoaper3000

I have many customers with eczema who rely on us for their soap.  Any natural melt and pour will be good for the skin.  Make sure it is Detergent free and has an ingredients list of 4 to 6 things that don't look too hard to pronounce (even synthetic detergent soaps are 75-77% natural, between the detergent and type of alcohol used for clarity it is a little more nearly harsh than det. free but still a gentle and effective soap).

Being a humectant, natural glycerin soaps are the most gentle way to provide a foundation for moist, healthy skin.  I get lots of feed back on this, folks get really, really excited when they find something they can wash with that clears it up.  Whether clear, goatsmilk, oatmeal, honey or whatever...just make sure it is a natural base and the odds are it is good for what ails you.

As with any soap product, you should test a small area (like the back of your hand) before washing your entire body with it just to be safe.

I hope this information is helpful for you, best of luck!


----------



## Guest

*Eczema*

I do make a special soap for eczema and psoriasis that uses active manuka honey, goat milk, shea olive oil, something called tepezcohuite bark, mangosteen, tamanu, neem, raw avocado, virgin coconut, willow bark, oatmeal, uccuba, pracaxi, and copaiba, in it, as well as the body butter to go with it. It's also safe for children.


----------



## Genny

*Re: Eczema*



			
				harmonynme said:
			
		

> I do make a special soap for eczema and psoriasis that uses active manuka honey, goat milk, shea olive oil, something called tepezcohuite bark, mangosteen, tamanu, neem, raw avocado, virgin coconut, willow bark, oatmeal, uccuba, pracaxi, and copaiba, in it, as well as the body butter to go with it. It's also safe for children.



You put all that in MP?  Does it still suds after that?


----------



## Guest

*Re: Eczema*



			
				Genny said:
			
		

> harmonynme said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I do make a special soap for eczema and psoriasis that uses active manuka honey, goat milk, shea olive oil, something called tepezcohuite bark, mangosteen, tamanu, neem, raw avocado, virgin coconut, willow bark, oatmeal, uccuba, pracaxi, and copaiba, in it, as well as the body butter to go with it. It's also safe for children.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You put all that in MP?  Does it still suds after that?
Click to expand...


ATTACHED PIC - here's your answer.


----------



## Genny

*Re: Eczema*



			
				harmonynme said:
			
		

> ATTACHED PIC - here's your answer.



No pic


----------



## Guest

*Re: Eczema*



			
				Genny said:
			
		

> harmonynme said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ATTACHED PIC - here's your answer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No pic
Click to expand...

 hmmmm, I'll try again, otherwise, give me an email address OR, go to: [url="http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=160786856753&ssPageName=STRK:MESE:IT#ht_7650wt_1392"]http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?Vi ... 650wt_1392[/url]

Active Manuka has a very high sugar content to it, which gives me that very thick lather, in fact so thick, I can cut a knife through it. Check it out, I have a pic of the lather on the listing.


----------



## Suisan2

Whoa. That's a lot of claims on one little bar of soap!

I'm glad you're successful with it, but have you looked into the FDA regulations on these sorts of statements? (Disclaimer: My husband's a butcher and we have to be very careful about USDA labeling requirements or face getting in trouble with county and state agencies.)


----------



## Genny

Suisan2 said:
			
		

> Whoa. That's a lot of claims on one little bar of soap!
> 
> I'm glad you're successful with it, but have you looked into the FDA regulations on these sorts of statements? (Disclaimer: My husband's a butcher and we have to be very careful about USDA labeling requirements or face getting in trouble with county and state agencies.)



Ditto


----------



## Lilahblossom

Wow didn't I just read about how soap is not supposed  to make claims and if it does it is to be regulated under cosmetics? Or something to that extent?


----------



## Genny

Lilahblossom said:
			
		

> Wow didn't I just read about how soap is not supposed  to make claims and if it does it is to be regulated under cosmetics? Or something to that extent?



Actually if soap makes any "medical" claims it becomes an over the counter drug and you have to have it tested  and preapproved by the FDA.

But with soap if you say it's moisturizing, then it becomes a cosmetic. Then you have to label it under the cosmetic guidelines.


----------

